# Clinique interview with TALENT PLUS!!



## JessicaJoy11 (Jun 30, 2011)

ok, so i got a interview at macy's for a beauty advisor in the CLINIQUE LINE!!! My FAV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!

I passed the 1st interview with a manager

then i got passed to a 2nd interview with the Cosmetic Manager, now she said that i should be expecting a call this week for the " Phone Interview" what questions should i be expecting? I'm extremly NERVOUS"!!




 HELP!


----------



## BriannaDavis83 (Jul 6, 2011)

JessicaJoy11 I hope you aced it!!!!

I just got back from my interview with the Clinique counter manager and I am to be expecting my phone call in the next 48 hours!! I'm nervous too! What was it like?!



 HELP PLEASE!


----------



## greeneyedlady (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh wow how exxcciiting!!!! Did you have the phone interview yet? If not here's a few tips I'd do:

-Make sure you're in an area with good reception that's free of any noises (pets, kids, pots &amp; pans, etc.)

-I'd have a copy of your resume in front of you in case they ask specifics regarding previous employment, etc.

-Sound confident, happy, and energetic

-I'd have the computer in front of me as well, in case they asked a question you were unsure of, you could do a quick google lol! I'd have their page pulled up ahead of time, and get to know some background on the company. If they have any type of slogan, I'd try to implement that in your answers.

-selling tends to be the bottom line, so questions regarding a "what would you do" scenario--I'd be sure to answer with "product suggestions for the client,"....

This is just my opinion, but I hope it helps! =)



> Originally Posted by *BriannaDavis83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JessicaJoy11 I hope you aced it!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 6, 2011)

Good Luck!  Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## sashamia39 (Sep 17, 2012)

Giving tips to people interviewing for positions is a really bad idea. It is not allowing the person interviewing to be who they are. Pass the interview by cheating is what you are doing. Once you get the job it will be a very hard and demanding job. It is not for everyone. Working behind a makeup counter is demanding emotionally, physically, and mentally. It is about a lot more than lipstick and blush. You will be pushed to produce more and more everyday. It is very rewarding but, nothing easy is worth having in my opinion. Talent plus well.....GREAT for you! Now, will you perform at the job once you get it? Will the talents you show from your interview match who you really are and your real strenghts????? Probably not. It will be a waste of everyone's time. Your time, the companies time, etc.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sashamia39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Giving tips to people interviewing for positions is a really bad idea. It is not allowing the person interviewing to be who they are. Pass the interview by cheating is what you are doing. Once you get the job it will be a very hard and demanding job. It is not for everyone. Working behind a makeup counter is demanding emotionally, physically, and mentally. It is about a lot more than lipstick and blush. You will be pushed to produce more and more everyday. It is very rewarding but, nothing easy is worth having in my opinion. Talent plus well.....GREAT for you! Now, will you perform at the job once you get it? Will the talents you show from your interview match who you really are and your real strenghts????? Probably not. It will be a waste of everyone's time. Your time, the companies time, etc.


I, respectfully, disagree. I believe it is like studying for a test. Just because you study does not change who you are, it just prepares you for what is about to happen. Does studying for tests count as cheating? Of course not, you are just preparing yourself with the necessary information.

Also it is a bit rude to make assumptions that the person interviewing is not fit for the job, especially considering she has already made it through one interview. I would much rather hire an employee that cares enough about her potential job to "study up" than one who comes in unprepared.

This forum has quite a few amazingly talented and knowledgeable members who are in professional makeup positions or aspire to be simply because it is what they love.


----------

